# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Par 30 Short Neck Availability

## Jamie Hascall

I'm wondering if people are having any difficulty getting PAR 30 short neck bulbs? We seem to be having long waits for them as opposed to the longer neck bulbs. With all the problems with certain types of lamps being mandated out of existence, I'm wondering what peoples current experience is with getting lamps and what your plans are for the future of your lighting.

Thanks,
Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
Museums of NM Exhibits
Santa Fe

----------

